# FR: Of all the professors I met



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Comment traduiriez-vous la phrase suivante:

« _Of all the_ professors I met this week, Françoise was my favourite. »

Mon essai:

« _De?/parmi? tous les_ professeurs que j'ai rencontrés cette semaine, Françoise était mon professeur préféré.  »

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour, 
Les deux ( de/ parmi ) peuvent être utilisés:
_De tous les_ professeurs que j'ai rencontr*é* cette semaine
_Parmi tous les_ professeurs que j'ai rencontré cette semaine

il n'est pas nécessaire de répéter "professeur " dans la suite de la phrase:
 Françoise était mon préféré.


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse, Lezert.

Une question: je ne comprends pas pourquoi on n'utilise pas le « s » dans ce cas. 
(i.e. J'ai rencontré quoi ---> _les_ professeur_s_.... ) Pourriez-vous m'éclairer?


----------



## Pinairun

Que = objet direct = je pense qu'il faut faire l'accord. Donc, rencontrés.

Je ne suis pas francophone, mais il me semble un peu douteux le contraire.

Salut


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse Pinairun. Je suis d'accord avec vous, mais c'est un francophone qui avait corrigé ma phrase donc je ne suis vraiment pas sûre...


----------



## Pinairun

Le pronom relatif_ que _n’a pas de forme particulière selon son genre ou son nombre. Il transmet cependant *les marques de genre et de nombre de son antécédent* au participe passé qui s’accorde avec lui.
_L’homme que j’ai *vu* _(_que _porte les marques de masculin singulier de son antécédent _homme. _Le participe passé _vu _est donc au masculin singulier).
_La femme que j’ai *vue *_(_que _porte les marques de féminin singulier de son antécédent _femme. _Le participe passé _vue _est donc au féminin singulier).

Le seul doute que j'ai c'est si l'on pourrait dire aussi "rencontrées", au féminin, étant "professeur" pour les deux genres.

Salut


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup Pinairun pour les précisions. 
Y a-t-il un francophone qui puisse nous éclairer?


----------



## Lezert

Je ne l'ai pas accordé car je ne voyais pas les professeurs comme complément d'objet direct, mais attendez l'avis de quelqu'un plus compétent que moi en grammaire, je doute un peu maintenant ...


----------



## genevaCH

L'accord est bel et bien nécessaire!


----------



## poorBear

Lezert said:


> Bonjour,
> Les deux ( de/ parmi ) peuvent être utilisés:
> _De tous les_ professeurs que j'ai rencontr*é*S cette semaine
> _Parmi tous les_ professeurs que j'ai rencontréS cette semaine
> 
> il n'est pas nécessaire de répéter "professeur " dans la suite de la phrase:
> Françoise était ma préférée.


 

AUSSI : De tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés cette semaine, Françoise était ma préférée.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Sur le plan grammatical je pense qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter et que AU SENS STRICT l'accord doit être fait.
En même temps, comme francophone, je ne suis pas sûr et certain que j'aurais relevé la faute. Pourquoi?
Dans bien des cas de la vie courante "les professeurs" est pris comme _un collectif_... que l'on rencontre plus comme un collectif que comme des individus.
Le sens "pollue" un peu la grammaire. Et paf!
Ce n'est pas une excuse. C'est une (modeste) tentative d'explication de comment ces choses là arrivent


----------



## Gil

Je n'utiliserait pas l'imparfait:
...Françoise fut ma préférée.


----------



## Lezert

poorBear said:


> AUSSI : De tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés cette semaine, Françoise était ma préférée.


Par contre, pour mon/ma , les deux sont possibles: Françoise était mon préféré -> était mon professeur préféré.
c'est ce que j'aurais plus tendance à dire


----------



## francais_espanol

poorBear said:


> AUSSI : De tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés cette semaine, Françoise était ma préférée.



Mais "professeur" est bien masculin, n'est-ce pas??


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour tous, et désolé ( c'est moi le coupable) d'avoir troublé français_espagnol.
Ce qui m'a moi-même troublé, c'est que les phrases originales étaientt
De tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés, ....
Parmi tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés, ....
Pour ma lumière personnelle, l'accord serai-il fait aussi dans une phrase du type:
Chez tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés... ?
Dans ce dernier cas, professeurs est-il considéré comme complément d'objet direct? ( à première vue, il ne me le semble pas, car "chez tous les professeurs" répond plutôt à la question "que j'ai rencontrés où ?"  plus que "que j'ai rencontrés qui ?"
que peut-on dire dans le cas de "parmi" ?


----------



## jprr

Bonjour Lezert, ou plutôt bonsoir,

Dans tous tes exemples le COD est 'que' qui remplace les professeurs.


----------



## doinel

francais_espanol said:


> Mais "professeur" est bien masculin, n'est-ce pas??



On devrait à présent dire une professeur*e *comme proviseur*e*....
Je trouve cet ajout du 'e' pour veiller à la parité crétin .
Mais c'est décidé par l'Education Nationale et l'Académie F.


----------



## Fred_C

francais_espanol said:


> Mais "professeur" est bien masculin, n'est-ce pas??



Traditionnellement, le mot "professeur" est un nom masculin uniquement qui désigne un homme _*ou*_ une femme.

Récemment, on a inventé le mot féminin "professeure" pour désigner une femme uniquement, mais personne ne l'utilise vraiment.

Il est intéressant de savoir que l'abrévation familière "prof" est un nom masculin ou féminin, depuis toujours, selon le sexe de la personne.


----------



## doinel

Fred_C said:


> Traditionnellement, le mot "professeur" est un nom masculin uniquement qui désigne un homme _*ou*_ une femme.
> 
> Récemment, on a inventé le mot féminin "professeure" pour désigner une femme uniquement, mais personne ne l'utilise vraiment.
> 
> Il est intéressant de savoir que l'abrévation familière "prof" est un nom masculin ou féminin, depuis toujours, selon le sexe de la personne.



Tout à fait!
J'aimerais avoir l'avis d'amis (du forum ) Canadiens...


----------



## Fidèle

Il n'y a aucun doute : l'accord doit se faire, puisque c'est un complément direct.  J'ai rencontré qui? Les professeurs.  Quelle que soit la préposition qui précède :

chez tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés
parmi tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés
à cause de tous les professeurs que j'ai rencontrés
etc.


----------

